# Members with Narcolepsy



## sgt_stewart (15 Aug 2011)

Has anyone been diagnosed with narcolepsy? Has this changed your medical category or prevented you from enrolling? Curious to know.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Aug 2011)

Had a PRes Sgt with narcolepsy work at my unit as the Ops Sgt a few years back. Always find him asleep at his desk. Didn't renew his contract, dunno why.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (15 Aug 2011)

Seen the odd guy with it - they do generally get a category.  Never seen anyone allowed in with it - the ones I've ssen were diagnosed while still in.

MM


----------



## Pusser (16 Aug 2011)

How do you tell the difference between a narcoleptic and a staff officer?  This is not a joke.  I really want to know!


----------



## brihard (16 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> How do you tell the difference between a narcoleptic and a staff officer?  This is not a joke.  I really want to know!



The narcoleptic is usually self-aware of his condition.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (16 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> How do you tell the difference between a narcoleptic and a staff officer?  This is not a joke.  I really want to know!



One's got a sleeping disorder, the other has a personality/decision making disorder?   ;D

MM


----------



## S.Stewart (16 Aug 2011)

Why is it that people with you know medical disorders think it should be no big deal getting in the CF, or when they can't get in kick up their heels. I would think it would be common sense one has to be of near perfect sound of mind and body to you know do the military gig, but apparently not. MM your the guru, you should have an answer..lol.


----------



## medicineman (16 Aug 2011)

Alot of folks think you just need to show up, go "Uggh uggh, point gun at bad guy and go bang bang, uggh uggh".  Even had Dr's try telling me that their patient would be great in the Forces, despite no impulse control, paranoid delusions or the fact they're missing body parts or brain cells.  People haven't a real schmick what it takes physically or mentally to be a soldier.

Oh yeah, forgot, we're in a generation where folks aren't told "No" or "You need to actually work for something", etc ad nauseum.

MM


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (17 Aug 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Alot of folks think you just need to show up, go "Uggh uggh, point gun at bad guy and go bang bang, uggh uggh".....


 :rofl:

As far as I see it, the Military is one of the very few professions remaining in the world that (thank God), still reserves the right to be able to eliminate people from the applicant pool based on legitimate inability to perform the job......

People of my generation have been fed a sense of entitlement that tells us that;

"You can be whatever you want, little Johnny, society OWES you that...doesn't matter if you're just a torso with nubs...you still _deserve_ whatever vocation you _feel_ you should have!!!"

(and then out come the hugs & kisses and the patchouli ).......stupid society......

HS


----------



## sgt_stewart (25 Oct 2011)

If a person had a diagnosis of a condition and it was later discovered as a misdiagnosis and consequently reversed, does the applicant have to disclose this in the enrolment medical?


----------



## medicineman (25 Oct 2011)

I seem to recall that there is a general question asking if you've ever had to see a specialist for any reason or have work ups for illneses, etc...if you have, you answer yes and explain yourself.  Depending on the problem and time distance from the interview, you might be asked for documentation from your family Dr or specialist.

MM


----------



## FlyingDutchman (25 Oct 2011)

Considering medical conditions can make or break an application, I would bet money on "yes," but don't quote me on that.


----------



## estoguy (25 Oct 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> As far as I see it, the Military is one of the very few professions remaining in the world that (thank God), still reserves the right to be able to eliminate people from the applicant pool based on legitimate inability to perform the job......
> 
> ...



OMG...  :rofl: Thank you  for this!

I'm a supply teacher who's in the application process right now, and I got to tell you this is SO TRUE!!!  We now feed kids this crap almost from the cradle now, and its revolting.  Some people JUST CAN'T DO certain careers in life.

Its on the of the reasons I'm applying to the Forces... I'm a very straight-shooting, non BS kind of guy, and there are days that the attitudes I hear from not only the students, but some of my colleagues makes me want to knock some heads together.  Society doesn't owe you ANYTHING!

There was a guy in the recruiting forum who was asking about joining, but went onto mention he had bad knees and back, among other issues (ethical ones).  Many of the other guys here told him pretty bluntly he should consider something else.  Ya think? LOL


----------



## Bass ackwards (25 Oct 2011)

sgt_stewart said:
			
		

> If a person had a diagnosis of a condition and it was later discovered as a misdiagnosis and consequently reversed, does the applicant have to disclose this in the enrolment medical?



If the condition was narcolepsy, it might be prudent to _*not*_ finish the explanation by saying "it was all a bad dream"... 
(sorry, couldn't help myself...)


----------

